# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  θηλυκό ή αρσενικό ζεβράκι....

## mpapad

παιδιά είμαι απογοητευμένη... πριν 6 μήνες πήρα τον Ρωμέο και την Ιουλιέτα και ακόμη δεν έχουμε δει προκοπή.....  πριν λίγο ο Nikolas μου είπε ότι η Ιουλιέτα είναι... Ιουλιέτος.....


το υποτιθέμενο ζευγάρι...



ο/η Ιουλιέτα

----------


## nikolas_23

και τα 2 ειναι αρσενικα για εμενα.τα λευκα πολλες φορες δεν εχουν μαγουλα και ο μονος τροπος να τα ξεχωρισεις ειναι το ραμφος τους τα αρσενικα εχουν εντονο χρωμα στο ραμφος οπως  αυτα τα 2 στις φωτο.Μαρια το οτι εχουν κανει φωλια δεν σημαινει τιποτα τα ξωτικα φτιαχνουν φωλια οχι μονο για να ζευγαρωσουν αλλα και για να κοιμουντε.
τα μικρα ειναι δυσκολο να τα ξεχωρισεις απο το ραμφος γτ μεχρι τους 3 μηνες απο την μερα που θα ερθουν το ραμφος τους ειναι μαυρο και μετα αλλαζει σιγα σιγα.

σε λιγο καιρο θα μπορεσω να εχω διαθεσημα πουλακια για να δωσω (μαρια για εσενα κλεισαμε 2 θηλυκα) εχω και αρχεγονα και μεταλλαγμενα και φορεις.για οτιδηποτε εδω ειμαι

----------


## mpapad

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και για τις πληροφορίες και για την προσφορά σου!!!  νιώθω παντελώς βλάκας γιατί νόμιζα πως απλώς ήταν "χαζοβιόλικα" τα δικά μου!!  Τώρα που το λες, το καταλαβαίνω και εγώ, όλο τον χειμώνα κοιμόνταν αγκαλίτσα μέσα στη φωλιά (πιθανά για να ζεσταίνονται), πλέον όμως που καλοκαίριασε είναι 2 εβδομάδες που...  χωρίσαν τα τσανάκια τους!!!

Το κλουβί που τα έχω είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο. Ερώτηση : θα μπορούσα να είχα 2 ζευγάρια και 2 φωλιές στο ίδιο κλουβί ή πρέπει να έχω ζευγάρι και κλουβί διαφορετικό???

----------


## nikolas_23

τα ζεβρακια ζουν στην φυση σε ομαδες και γενικα μπορουν να ζουν μαζι πολλα αναλογα  και τον χωρο ετσι??καλυτερα ειναι να τα εχεις ομως ζευγαρι ζευγαρι (σκεψου οτι στις κλουβες που εβαλα φωτο μπορουσα να εχω πανω απο ενα ζευγαρι)ομως δεν το κανω για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.και να ξερεις οτι οταν θα βγουν τα μικρα και αρχισουν να τρωνε  σχεδον μονα τουσ οι γονεις θα πανε παλι για ζευγαρωμα και ο αρσενικος θα γινει απο καλος πατερας απιθετικος με τα παιδια του οποτε πρεπει να βαλεις χωρισμα οστε να μπορει η μανα να ζευγαρωσει παλι αλλα να μπορει να τα ταισει απο το χωρισμα...(μια ζευγαρωστρα  2πλη για καναρια ειναι οτι πρεπει για το καθε ζευγαρι μιας και εχει και χωρισμα.

οτι γραφω ειναι απο δικη μου εμπειρια και απο πολλα αρθρα που εχω διαβασει και εχω δοκιμασει...ευχαριστω

----------


## mpapad

δεν με πειράζει!!  εξάλλου εγώ είχα πάρει μεγάλο κλουβί και μόνο για τα δυό τους, οπότε... ας ξαναμείνουν ανά ζευγάρι σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί! θα πάρω καινούριο όταν χρειαστεί, δεν θα τα χαλάσουμε εκεί!!  αρκεί να είναι χαρούμενα και παιχνιδιάρικα!! αλλά ακόμη δεν μπορώ να το καταπιώ!! μα να κάνω τέτοια πατάτα?!?!?!?  και να αναρωτιέμαι γιατί είμαι η μοναδική από όλους τους γνωστούς μου που πήραμε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα ζεβράκια με ΟΥΤΕ ένα αυγό??!?!?!??!?!

----------


## nikolas_23

ξεχνα το και ολα θα γινουν..δεν γραφω αλλα οφ τοπικ αχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## tonis!

φιλε Νικο αυτο με το ραμφος στα λευκα ζεμπρακια ισχυει απο μια ηλικια και πανω.Τα λευκα ζεμπρακια περιπου μεχρι 7 μηνων εχουν αρκετα προτοκαλι ραμφος και τα πιανει τρελα για αναπαραγωγη...το σιγουρο ειναι το τραγουδι,αν και τα δυο πουλια τραγουδανε τοτε κατα 99% και τα δυο ειναι αρσενικα αν ομως το "θηλικο" δεν τραγουδα κατα 99% δεν ειναι αρσενικο.Μολις τα αρσενικα μωρα  αλλαζουν φτερωμα και το ραμφος τους πορτοκαλιζει τοτε αρχιζουν να προσπαθουν να τραγουδησουν οποτε αφου το πουλακι σου δεν εχει τραγουδησει μαλον ειναι θηλικο γιατι εχει ενηλικο πτερωμα...το παρακατω ζεμπρακι ειναι εξακριβομενο θηλικο αλλα βλεπεις το χρωμα του ραμφους του??Δεν ειναι ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι αλλα  σκουρο.

----------


## nikolas_23

δεν μιλαμε για δικα μου ζεβρακια τα δικα μου ετσι και αλλιως  εκομα μαυρο ραμφος εχουν εδω μιλαμε για τα ζεβρακια της Μαριας.και της μαριας δεν ειναι μωρα

----------


## mpapad

παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ!!  εγώ αυτό που εσείς λέτε κελάηδισμα... το λέω μουρμούρα!!!  κάνουν όλη μέρα γρούτσου-γρούτσου-γρούτσου!! και τα δύο και νόμιζα ότι αυτή είναι η επικοινωνία τους γιατί....  και κελάηδισμα... ΔΕΝ το λές!!!!!  τουλάχιστον με τα standards των καναρινιών κλπ......

----------


## tonis!

μα και εγω για της Μαριας λεω!Στο  βιντεο θα ακουσεις τραγουδι αρσενικου μπορει να μηνειναι ακριβος ιδιο με το τραγουδι του δικου σου αλλα λογικα ειναι παρομοιο.Τα θηλικα βραγουν απλες φωνουλες που δεν εχουν διαρκεια καπως σαν "μπιπ μπιπ".

----------


## mpapad

όχι... αυτή την μουρμουρίτσα την κάνουν και τα δύο, συνήθως εναλλάξ, και εγώ νόμιζα ότι...  επικοινωνούσαν και...  ανταλλασαν απόψεις!!!  (τα είχα για πολύ ...  κουτσομπολιάρικα πουλάκια!!!) βρε τι χαζή που ήμουν!!!  δεν φταίω όμως, δεν σκέφτηκα να αμφισβητήσω τον petshopα!!! πήρα άλλα 2 ζευγάρια και τα έκανα δώρο και... εκείνα βγήκαν πραγματικά ζευγάρια, έκαναν και απογόνους...  μόνο ...  τα δικά μας βγήκαν... τζούφια...  οι φίλοι μας (ευτυχισμένοι παπούδες)....  μας κορόϊδευαν!!!

----------


## tonis!

αφου και τα δυο "τραγουδουν" ειναι ανδιαφησβητητα αρσενικα...

----------


## Windsa

Πουλάκι της Μαρίας είναι Pied όχι λευκό. 
Κι εμενα μου φαίνεται για αρσενικό, κατά 80%.

Δυο ζευγάρια καλύτερα να μην βάλεις σe ένα κλουβί. 
Θα τσακώνονται τα αρσενικά και σαν αποτέλεσμα θα τραβάνε τα πούπουλα τους.

----------


## mpapad

> Πουλάκι της Μαρίας είναι Pied όχι λευκό. 
> Κι εμενα μου φαίνεται για αρσενικό, κατά 80%.
> 
> Δυο ζευγάρια καλύτερα να μην βάλεις σe ένα κλουβί. 
> Θα τσακώνονται τα αρσενικά και σαν αποτέλεσμα θα τραβάνε τα πούπουλα τους.


τι είναι το Pied??? (sorry είμαι άσχετη)
με τίποτα δεν θέλω να μαλλιοτραβηχτούν, ίσως τώρα τα πάνε καλά επειδή δεν έχουν ταίρια, ε?

----------


## nikolas_23

ετσι ειναι μαλλον

----------


## tonis!

ωχ Πωλινα εχεις δικιο ειναι pied τωρα ειδα το γκρι σημαδι...

----------

